# Show us pictures of your favorite baby blanket you have made!



## mollyannhad

Here is my favorite baby blanket made in a medium blue. It was really fun to knit. I took it on the road and knitted while I was riding to my radiation treatment appointments this summer. I used a circular knitting needle naturally, but those things are great for using while knitting on the go! If you have to stop in the middle of the row you can save your place without fear of the stitches coming off the needle. 
The pattern has really easy to remember sections to knit and was all in one piece across. I liked also that the lace pattern stitch was unique on both sides of the blanket! I wish I had a baby to use for a model for my pictures! 

So what have you made for a baby blanket that you really like to knit or crochet? It will be fun to see all the colors, and pattern styles you all have made! Please share with us! I think it is safe to say that we all love baby things!! I think that they are some of my favorite projects to do especially for a nice quick one in between a bigger, longer to work project.

What do you think is the best size for a baby blanket?


----------



## bjstatha

That is a beautiful color blue and the pattern is so nice. It looks so soft too.


----------



## Ms Sue P

This my most favorite one and I actually got paid for making it. I plan to use this pattern for a friend who is due in Dec.Only where this one is mint green and white, my friends will be blue and white.


----------



## loveseat

Good Morning MollyAnnHad,
I knit baby blankets for Charities so I use easy ones.
Where can your pattern be obtained? It is very beautiful 
and such nice work. I would knit it this Winter for my
Family where I would have more time. Thank You and have
a wonderful day. Keep up your beautiful knitting.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat

Good Morning MollyAnnHad,
I knit baby blankets for Charities so I use easy ones.
Where can your pattern be obtained? It is very beautiful 
and such nice work. I would knit it this Winter for my
Family where I would have more time. Thank You and have
a wonderful day. Keep up your beautiful knitting.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## ElaineElrod

I loved knitting "the Pea and the Princess" blanket....Heirloom stitches pattern..no picture but did three of them.buy a copy of the book to go along with blanket...blocking a white one, today Green one is knit with Encore bulky
,white one is knit piks chunky and blue is soft acrylic from JoAnns...fun, fun and pretty knit...

Hans Christian Anderson story......


----------



## mollyannhad

Ms Sue P said:


> This my most favorite one and I actually got paid for making it. I plan to use this pattern for a friend who is due in Dec.Only where this one is mint green and white, my friends will be blue and white.


Now that is a nice classic blanket pattern. I bet it would be gorgeous in a variegate yarn too! I like it! I love the border too--its so textured!


----------



## johannecw

Mollyannhad, can you please direct us to the pattern for your blanket? It is very nice. Thank you. Good luck beating cancer! Hugs and prayers heading your way!


----------



## johannecw

Mollyannhad, can you please direct us to the pattern for your blanket? It is very nice. Thank you. Good luck beating cancer! Hugs and prayers heading your way!


----------



## Strickliese

That is a very pretty blanket. Do you have a link to the pattern?

I made the afghan of the Sandman twice this year, once in blue and once in purple. Also, I made doll blankets from that pattern by adapting the border little and making the blanket smaller. I love that pattern.


----------



## loveseat

Thank You so much for your quick reply. I will look it up now.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat

Thank You so much for your quick reply. I will look it up now.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## Grand8ma

My favorite was a simple bobble stitch in variegated "sherbet" colors that I made for my daughter's friend's baby shower. I can't post a picture because the "baby" I made it for just took it off to college!!


----------



## Dsynr

I'd love to; but the grey and pink carriage cover made for DD over 50 years ago has been handed down to many more babies in the family; and frankly, I don't really know WHO has it now!


----------



## JessMarsh

This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


----------



## dachsmom

This is mine


----------



## catlover1960

Here are 2 of my favorite blankets to knit. The first has a heart in each square and the other is a hooded blanket.


----------



## bjstatha

So pretty! I love the color.


----------



## mollyannhad

Grand8ma said:



> My favorite was a simple bobble stitch in variegated "sherbet" colors that I made for my daughter's friend's baby shower. I can't post a picture because the "baby" I made it for just took it off to college!!


LOL--all grown up now that baby huh?


----------



## mollyannhad

JessMarsh said:


> This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


Oh that came out really great with the colors. Was it really fun to do and quick?


----------



## mollyannhad

dachsmom said:


> This is mine


That is gorgeous!


----------



## mollyannhad

catlover1960 said:


> Here are 2 of my favorite blankets to knit. The first has a heart in each square and the other is a hooded blanket.


I love those hearts!


----------



## Esther V. Wood

Very Very nice!!!


----------



## bjstatha

That's really pretty!


----------



## Rainebo

These blankets are all so pretty!

Mine is double-knitted, so it's reversible. Time-consuming, but I love how it looks when completed. The colors come out opposite on the reverse side.


----------



## mollyannhad

Rainebo said:


> These blankets are all so pretty!
> 
> Mine is double-knitted, so it's reversible. Time-consuming, but I love how it looks when completed. The colors come out opposite on the reverse side.


WOW--what a lot of work--beautiful!


----------



## bjstatha

That heart blanket is beautiful. It looks difficult to knit. congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## Rainebo

mollyannhad said:


> WOW--what a lot of work--beautiful!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Rainebo

bjstatha said:


> That heart blanket is beautiful. It looks difficult to knit. congratulations on your accomplishment.


Thanks! Once you get used to the technique, it moves along.


----------



## edithann

Here are 2 favorites of mine. I have placed them in my "Great Grandmother's Hope Chest" for the future. Thanks to my wonderful DIL for the idea.


----------



## HARRINGTON

Here is my crocheted baby blanket I recently gave as a baby shower gift for a special baby. Baby Brooklyn Michelle . I think you can find the pattern googling Baby Block afghan.


----------



## Cashmeregma

The hardest one I ever did was this one. I made it for the grandson of one of our male knitters.i learned a lot while knitting this and loved it when done.


----------



## bjstatha

Pretty! I like that lemon yellow one the most.


----------



## mollyannhad

edithann said:


> Here are 2 favorites of mine. I have placed them in my "Great Grandmother's Hope Chest" for the future. Thanks to my wonderful DIL for the idea.


they are both just gorgeous!


----------



## bjstatha

Wow! That looks so difficult. I would never even think of doing that. Proud of you!


----------



## mollyannhad

Cashmeregma said:


> The hardest one I ever did was this one. I made it for the grandson of one of our male knitters.


WOW, WOW, WOW!


----------



## HARRINGTON

JessMarsh said:


> This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


JessMarsh......I love this. One of my favorites. Pretty colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

These blankets are just amazing! Love seeing them!


----------



## edithann

mollyannhad said:


> they are both just gorgeous!


Thank you mollyannhad..hope you are doing better with your treatments. Wishing you all the best! Hugs...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you and wishing you all the best. You sure turned your waiting time into something beautiful and now time for the beauty of YOU to shine!


----------



## Jean Large

I seem to always go back to an old favorite. It was in "Workbasket" magazine, January 1974. I usually make it in green, yellow and white so that it may be used for each new baby in the family regardless of the baby's sex.


----------



## JessMarsh

mollyannhad said:


> Oh that came out really great with the colors. Was it really fun to do and quick?


Thank you , loved your blanket too
Loved doing this blanket ...yes quick , easy and addictive .


----------



## JessMarsh

HARRINGTON said:


> JessMarsh......I love this. One of my favorites. Pretty colors. :thumbup:


Thank you ...your blanket is so pretty x
:thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad

Jean Large said:


> I seem to always go back to an old favorite. It was in "Workbasket" magazine, January 1974. I usually make it in green, yellow and white so that it may be used for each new baby in the family regardless of the baby's sex.


What a pretty pattern!


----------



## Grandma G.

Can I add some very old ones? The first one was knitted 49 years ago for my firstborn, & since I only have 3 shawls the 4th baby must have had hand me downs. In these days they were 2 ply Shetland wool & were in constant use. I've used that pattern for quite a few gifts but no more as I no longer have the concentration. Thank goodness for modern yarns which can machine wash dry.


----------



## mollyannhad

Grandma G. said:


> Can I add some very old ones? The first one was knitted 49 years ago for my firstborn, & since I only have 3 shawls the 4th baby must have had hand me downs. In these days they were 2 ply Shetland wool & were in constant use. I've used that pattern for quite a few gifts but no more as I no longer have the concentration. Thank goodness for modern yarns which can machine wash dry.


Oh I just love those gorgeous vintage baby shawls!


----------



## Ms Sue P

JessMarsh said:


> This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


Your blanket is beautiful. Kind of wish I could crochet. But have 5 baby blankets that need to be done by April. One this Oct., Two in Dec., one in Feb. and one in April. Plus my nephew is waiting for his wedding present. I need to get my tail a knitting. The Oct one is almost done.


----------



## Naneast

All blankets are so beautiful ! Great job everyone... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen

Thanks Mollyannhad for a lovely topic. What amazing knitters we have and wonderful baby blankets I've enjoyed looking at them all


----------



## bobctwn65

mine is crocheted


----------



## mollyannhad

bobctwn65 said:


> mine is crocheted


Oh my that is so pretty--I love the colors of it!


----------



## Hazel Anne

Nice blanket.


----------



## JessMarsh

bobctwn65 said:


> mine is crocheted


Beautiful blanket


----------



## Jenval

This is crochet, one of my favourite shawls to make for a baby. Everyone's blanket are very beautiful.


----------



## Colorado knits

Oh, so many wonderful and beautiful blankets. I have only made one, and, technically it's not a baby blanket. I made Elizabeth Zimmerman and Meg Swanson's puzzle pillow blanket. I made it for my grandson a few years ago.


----------



## mollyannhad

Jenval said:


> This is crochet, one of my favourite shawls to make for a baby. Everyone's blanket are very beautiful.


that looks real soft!


----------



## Jenval

mollyannhad said:


> that looks real soft!


It is very soft can't buy the yarn anymore have enough left to make another one.


----------



## m. jean

At 75 I am having my first grandchild (a boy) in February so am interested in everyone's favorite patterns.


----------



## gloxsk8

The blanket in my avatar is my favorite. I love mitered squares.


----------



## Nana Mc

Rainebo said:


> These blankets are all so pretty!
> 
> Mine is double-knitted, so it's reversible. Time-consuming, but I love how it looks when completed. The colors come out opposite on the reverse side.


Wow! I love your blanket.


----------



## TabathaJoy

beautiful baby blankets


----------



## kgreen

Beautiful blanket. I am like the others will you please share the pattern. I made two blankets for my granddaughter who was born in May.


----------



## Leigh09

JessMarsh said:


> This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


love this look - does it look similar on the abc side?


----------



## Leigh09

Leigh09 said:


> love this look - does it look similar on the abc side?


Sorry, spelling issue, does the back look similar to the front?


----------



## Katsch

So lovely


----------



## Cyber Granny

I knitted this one for Maxwell (DonnieK)


----------



## gloxsk8

Beautiful.


----------



## dkeith

All the blankets are beautiful. Would love pattern links also. Thank you.


----------



## Hesska

This is my favorite I've made


----------



## tweeter

your blanket is gorgeous


----------



## Cyber Granny

There are so many favorites I like, hard to choose a winner as they are all winners, keep posting.


----------



## RosD

These are all so beautiful, I love them all. I've made a few but it's hard to pick a favourite &#128158;


----------



## chrisjac

I love your blues! This is my little trellis blanket.



bjstatha said:


> That is a beautiful color blue and the pattern is so nice. It looks so soft too.


----------



## hallsyh

Hesska -details please. I love the look of this one. It is very delicate.
Everyone's favourite that I knit is the Tree of Life -mine is always the current one I'm working on.
At the moment its this King Cole DK one.


----------



## njbetsy

I agree, the animal blanket is amazing. I can't believe all the work that went into it.


----------



## grandmasue

I can't post any pics cos I don't know how from the reply box. Beautiful blankets though. Thanks for sharing. If anyone can advise this technophobe I'd be grateful.


----------



## jvallas

Hesska said:


> This is my favorite I've made


Breathtaking. I have done a square by a designer named Devorgilla that looks just like your center hearts. Is that where those are from, or is the entire blanket from another designer?

Regardless, I love, love, love it. 💗


----------



## jvallas

grandmasue said:


> I can't post any pics cos I don't know how from the reply box. Beautiful blankets though. Thanks for sharing. If anyone can advise this technophobe I'd be grateful.


Now that you've posted, you probably can see "add attachment." If you're still within the window of opportunity to edit your post, you can add a photo using that dialog box.


----------



## Pat lamb

Some of the blankets that I have made for the NICU


----------



## SouthernGirl

Love all the pics. The blankets are so sweet.


----------



## LadyMacbeth

This is actually the ONLY baby blanket I have ever made but it was fun.


----------



## suef3711

This is a beautiful blanket. Love the shade of blue. Good for a boy or a girl. Can you share where I could get a copy of the pattern


----------



## Linda6885

Pat lamb said:


> Some of the blankets that I have made for the NICU


Very nice blankets.


----------



## AdeleRM

Must I pick one? Here are the three I've made in the last 1 1/2 years for new great-grandchildren. Oops, for some reason the first two are no longer in my computer - I'll need to go to Ravelry or my blog to retrieve them.


----------



## suef3711

catlover1960 said:


> Here are 2 of my favorite blankets to knit. The first has a heart in each square and the other is a hooded blanket.


I have seen this heart blanket before. I tried to search it but I was not successful. Can you tell me where I could get a copy. I am doing some charity knitting for a couple of baby centers.


----------



## KnitNorth

mollyannhad said:


> Here is my favorite baby blanket made in a medium blue. It was really fun to knit. I took it on the road and knitted while I was riding to my radiation treatment appointments this summer. I used a circular knitting needle naturally, but those things are great for using while knitting on the go! If you have to stop in the middle of the row you can save your place without fear of the stitches coming off the needle.
> The pattern has really easy to remember sections to knit and was all in one piece across. I liked also that the lace pattern stitch was unique on both sides of the blanket! I wish I had a baby to use for a model for my pictures!
> 
> So what have you made for a baby blanket that you really like to knit or crochet? It will be fun to see all the colors, and pattern styles you all have made! Please share with us! I think it is safe to say that we all love baby things!! I think that they are some of my favorite projects to do especially for a nice quick one in between a bigger, longer to work project.
> 
> What do you think is the best size for a baby blanket?


What a lovely topic to think of, AND I love your blanket. I usually have a baby blanket on the go for evening knitting. Love doing them. Here are some I've made, not sure what my favourite would be. One of them for mindless knitting, one most proud of its level of difficulty.


----------



## jvallas

Made for my GS 21 years ago


----------



## socksaholic

Since I don't have the pics on my laptop, I'll need to refer you to the Ravelry page for mine:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SocksAholic/garter-stripe-baby-blanket


----------



## hotske

What beautiful blankets...just love looking at all this creativity and color. If you go to my topics you can see some of my blankets that I knitted for charity. Here is a sample of two of them.


----------



## LadyMacbeth

Lion Brand
First Steps Sampler Baby Blanket


----------



## DickWorrall

This is one of my favorites. I made it for a lady at work back in the 80's.
Dick


----------



## Chemchic

hallsyh said:


> Hesska -details please. I love the look of this one. It is very delicate.
> Everyone's favourite that I knit is the Tree of Life -mine is always the current one I'm working on.
> At the moment its this King Cole DK one.


That pattern looks beautiful and interesting..can you post the pattern name?


----------



## Rhonda-may

Wow everyones blankets are beautiful, their all so lovely


----------



## Rhonda-may

Wow everyones blankets are beautiful, their all so lovely


----------



## mterryannm

These are blankets I made for two of my sister's grandbabies.


----------



## Susan MF

Knit north , 

Loved all your blankets, especially the blue/yellow one. Can you post a link to the pattern? I knit a lot of baby blankets for all my great nieces and nephews. Thanks.


----------



## Patty Sutter

I have 2 favorites. Both made last summer.


----------



## Patty Sutter

hotske said:


> What beautiful blankets...just love looking at all this creativity and color. If you go to my topics you can see some of my blankets that I knitted for charity. Here is a sample of two of them.


Do you have a pattern that you can share for the air plain blanket?


----------



## nannie343

Beautiful baby blanket!


----------



## Poffas

What a lovely blanket I hope your radiation treatment was successful :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad

Poffas said:


> What a lovely blanket I hope your radiation treatment was successful :thumbup:


Thanks about the blanket! I am not sure about the radiation if it was successful yet. I will be having a check up in November and they will do some bone scans then to check on it. It is healed up from the burn and it was supposed to help with the pain--though that is somewhat better--it still pains quite a bit! I am just hanging in there!


----------



## Poffas

mollyannhad said:


> Thanks about the blanket! I am not sure about the radiation if it was successful yet. I will be having a check up in November and they will do some bone scans then to check on it. It is healed up from the burn and it was supposed to help with the pain--though that is somewhat better--it still pains quite a bit! I am just hanging in there!


Keep strong honey I hope it will be good news


----------



## mollyannhad

Poffas said:


> Keep strong honey I hope it will be good news


thanks so much! I am trying to enjoy my life every day that I can and I am really enjoying knitting!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

This is a pic of the Heartfelt afghan I made for my future great granddaughter. The oldest grandkids are just entering high school, so it will be awhile.Update this is a paid pattern. Leisure Arts Terry Kimbrough Heart Felt Wrap


----------



## grannysk

Here are 2 of my favourites.


----------



## cindybar

so many talented folks here and so inspiring to all


----------



## mollyannhad

OH WOW! Everyones afghans/blankets are so beautiful! I love looking at them all! Thank you everyone for sharing!


----------



## january50

I really like this, different. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## p.gosvener

This is going to be a Lovey blanket with a rabbit on top corner. Will be my first attempt at making a baby blanket.


----------



## LadyMacbeth

I love both these beautiful patterns - did you make them up?


----------



## mollyannhad

january50 said:


> I really like this, different. Can you share the pattern?


are you referring to the blue baby blanket? If so its called Babys Cuddly soft blankie


----------



## knittingagain

This is my favorite one.
The pattern is made up in my head. I did the body in a medium sized seed stitch, then crocheted a border with holes for the ribbon. Same baby blanket I've been making for 40 years, though I think I've only made about 3-4 of them, since I took a 30 year hiatus from knitting.


----------



## tkdmoma

People, you're killing me! When you all can would you post the name/link/source of your patterns? I understand that may not be possible...lol


----------



## p.gosvener

I don't have a pattern.


----------



## soamaryllis

That is a lovely blanket. Would you please share a link or where to obtain the pattern? Thanks


----------



## grandmasue

This was my second attempt at crochet and was made for my granddaughter who just happens to be one year old today. Took a risk with the colour as her parents chose not to find out the sex of the baby prior to the birth.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo

soamaryllis said:


> That is a lovely blanket. Would you please share a link or where to obtain the pattern? Thanks


If you quote the person you are replying to then they will know to answer.


----------



## Catladysher

I have a favorite blankey (crochet) that I just finished...designed myself for the newleyweds of a year and a half in Virginia:


----------



## roelairn

This is my first (and so far only) baby blanket. I made it for a very special young couple having their first baby. I fell in love with the butterfly stitch pattern.


----------



## moneca

This is a Patons Pattern I knitted for a friends Grandaughter
I enjoyed making it so much I made one in Blue and one in a grey they are lovely baby blankets. Moneca


----------



## Sharyn7245

Although there's a lot of finishing work and it's not very quick to make, new Mom's always love this one. Years ago it won first prize and Best in Show at the fair.


----------



## hotske

If you google "knitting pattern for airplane dishcloth" if will come up. Then figuring out the math I came up with how to turn it into a blanket. The pattern I used was by Tina. Believe the link is "knittingpatterncentral.com" Hope that helps.



Patty Sutter said:


> Do you have a pattern that you can share for the air plain blanket?


----------



## KathySue

My daughter wanted a blanket that would go to all ages and not get put up after infancy. We decided on a twin size rectangle and double strands of yarn. I have now made 4 for all the grandkids. Did primary colors yellow,blue,green and purple.


----------



## MrsMurdog

Pattysutter, tell me about the crayon pattern.


----------



## MrsMurdog

grannysk said:


> Here are 2 of my favourites.


PATTERNS PLEASE! Oh, love them.


----------



## PATCHER

Made for my GS who is now 2. Crocheted. Love it's uniqueness.


----------



## jberg

Good morning. I guess I can add my two to this wonderful list. One is a Tunisian Entrelac crochet (can't believe I made it!) and the other is a knitted log cabin which I made because I just loved the pattern. Both were for my grandchildren who live way too far away. Thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## KathySue

Jenval said:


> This is crochet, one of my favourite shawls to make for a baby. Everyone's blanket are very beautiful.


I love your edging!


----------



## p.gosvener

KathySue said:


> My daughter wanted a blanket that would go to all ages and not get put up after infancy. We decided on a twin size rectangle and double strands of yarn. I have now made 4 for all the grandkids. Did primary colors yellow,blue,green and purple.


I like these. Don't knit much but I may make this blanket.


----------



## LadyMacbeth

grannysk said:


> Here are 2 of my favourites.


Not sure how to reply to specific post but these are beautiful - are the patterns available?


----------



## mjg003

This is my favorite, also very simple


----------



## Izziebear

This is similar to one my mother used to make.

Now that babies are not supposed to have anything in the crib, I wonder why I bother. Still love making them, though.


----------



## NCNeedler

Simply gorgeous! Are you finished with your treatments? I hope you are doing well now!


----------



## joaniebeadgood

This is the first thing I made when I learned to do this:


----------



## star_stitcher5

This is the one I made for my daughter 31 years ago....she still has it. It's from a Patons baby pattern book.


----------



## JLEIGH

KathySue said:


> My daughter wanted a blanket that would go to all ages and not get put up after infancy. We decided on a twin size rectangle and double strands of yarn. I have now made 4 for all the grandkids. Did primary colors yellow,blue,green and purple.


Can you share your pattern or tell us where to find it? Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## alwaysforyou

moneca said:


> This is a Patons Pattern I knitted for a friends Grandaughter
> I enjoyed making it so much I made one in Blue and one in a grey they are lovely baby blankets. Moneca


This is a beautiful afghan...Great work  
Lynn


----------



## Lndyf9

All your baby blankets are beautiful! I love them all, there's a very talented bunch of people on Kp


----------



## alwaysforyou

Wow!! I knew y'all were incredibly talented ladies and I'm almost hesitant to add my blankets. They're not fancy stitches, just quick knits with a little embellishment, but they're always well received because they're soooo soft (made with Bernat Pipsqueak yarn) and also washable. Just cast 68 st onto size 13 needles and knit in garter st, adding color stripes or a row or YO so you can add ribbon if you like =) Lynn


----------



## JLEIGH

mollyannhad said:


> Here is my favorite baby blanket made in a medium blue. It was really fun to knit. I took it on the road and knitted while I was riding to my radiation treatment appointments this summer. I used a circular knitting needle naturally, but those things are great for using while knitting on the go! If you have to stop in the middle of the row you can save your place without fear of the stitches coming off the needle.
> The pattern has really easy to remember sections to knit and was all in one piece across. I liked also that the lace pattern stitch was unique on both sides of the blanket! I wish I had a baby to use for a model for my pictures!
> 
> Your blanket is beautiful. Thanks for sharing! Can you share the pattern with us? I hope all goes well for you. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## Farmwoman

Mollyannhad- Your baby blanket is so pretty, and soft looking. Your color choice and pattern are lovely also, and of course, your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing! I'm a new knitter and haven't ever made a baby blanket. Have quilted several baby quilts tho!
Thanks for sharing. (Like your yellow bunny too!)


----------



## Tavenner

Do u have a link for this pattern?


----------



## MrsMurdog

I have only made two baby blankets. Not sure which is my favorite. Since I get these odd ideas for design in my head and forge on with only a bit of an inspiration pattern, both were learning experiences for me.


----------



## Shelly4545

Every Blanket is so unique and beautifully done.....


----------



## hallsyh

Chemchic -it is King Cole DK 3506 here in UK. It has 4 nice blanket patterns included.


----------



## dorisgene

Guess I like the one I'm working on or recently done. Here are a few:


----------



## JanieSue

This is my favorite baby blanket that I have knit. It is a Knit Picks pattern, Among the Bamboo. I used Berroco comfort yarn. 

So many beautiful blankets posted, really enjoyed seeing them all. This is a great topic.


----------



## Dlclose

Didn't get a pic of my favorite. Did the moss stitch in squares of 10X10 and sage and creme. Matched it to a 5 hour baby sweater and booties.


----------



## craftilady

Lovely blanket. Can you share the link to the pattern


----------



## joaniebeadgood

which blanket do you mean?


----------



## alwaysforyou

Cashmeregma said:


> The hardest one I ever did was this one. I made it for the grandson of one of our male knitters.i learned a lot while knitting this and loved it when done.


This is absolutely Awesome work. It must have taken you awhile to finish it, but what a treasure you've made! Be Proud!!  Lynn


----------



## alwaysforyou

LadyMacbeth said:


> This is actually the ONLY baby blanket I have ever made but it was fun.


Any baby would LOVE the bright, bold colors you chose. Beautiful work!!  Lynn


----------



## grannysk

Here are my favourites!
I have re-listed them as a few wanted to know what patterns I used. They are both crocheted.

Leisure Arts Simply Soft Baby Brites 8 Fun Baby Designs To Crochet. 

Leisure Arts Leaflet 191 Baby's Best To Knit and Crochet designs by Helen Passey


----------



## grannysk

MrsMurdog said:


> PATTERNS PLEASE! Oh, love them.


I have re-listed with names of patterns


----------



## Mary Diaz

This is my favorite blky


----------



## grannysk

LadyMacbeth said:


> Not sure how to reply to specific post but these are beautiful - are the patterns available?


I have re-listed with names of patterns


----------



## joaniebeadgood

My pattern is in a CAL done here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-154795-1.html


----------



## Mary JB

suef3711 said:


> I have seen this heart blanket before. I tried to search it but I was not successful. Can you tell me where I could get a copy. I am doing some charity knitting for a couple of baby centers.


Wonderful! Is the first one available free?


----------



## byrdgirl

So many beautiful blankets. I cannot decide so here are two of my favorites.


----------



## lilbabery

this was my favorite.


----------



## jvallas

suef3711 said:


> I have seen this heart blanket before. I tried to search it but I was not successful. Can you tell me where I could get a copy. I am doing some charity knitting for a couple of baby centers.


The motif is here: http://www.knitting-bee.com/knitting-pattern-treasury/lace-stitches/lace-heart-motif-knitting-pattern
It would just be a matter of adding garter stitch between.


----------



## cattdages

Rainebo said:


> These blankets are all so pretty!
> 
> Mine is double-knitted, so it's reversible. Time-consuming, but I love how it looks when completed. The colors come out opposite on the reverse side.


This is VERY cute!


----------



## cattdages

I have 2 favorites.


----------



## me the knitter

Beautiful blanket!! Almost makes me want another lol!!!! NOT


----------



## KittyMomma

I have made two of these, one in white for Great-Nephew and one for charity donation in Lavender.


----------



## ChristmasTree

So many beautiful blankets. Thank you for starting this post, I will definitely bookmark it, there are so many I would like to try and make.


----------



## ljknits

Your preemie blankets are beautiful, Pat Lamb!


----------



## cattdages

gloxsk8 said:


> The blanket in my avatar is my favorite. I love mitered squares.


The colors are amazing in that!


----------



## knitwit549

My favorites, made for coworkers except kid faces ...that one was commissioned.


----------



## Lillyhooch

This is the only one I have knitted...my first handspun yarn - from merino, and my first dyeing also. The scalloped edges don't show in this photo.

It was for a neighbour for her baby girl Summer. Summer is now 12 months old and she is in love with the blanket, snuggling into its softness. Meant to represent a large sunflower to celebrate baby Summer.


----------



## Cdambro

Thank you all for sharing your beautiful work. I love seeing them. All are so pretty.


----------



## Sunny Days

All of the pictures posted have been so much fun to see. Such beautiful blankets! Here are a couple blankets I've made for baby shower gifts. The star blanket was alot of fun to make. The cream garter & rib basket weave blanket is folded for the picture but was quite large and also fun to make.


----------



## RosD

Here's a couple more, it's hard to choose a favorite


----------



## knitwit549

RosD said:


> Here's a couple more, it's hard to choose a favorite


  I really love that raised leaf one, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Lostie

So many beauties here. This is the kind I make, in pink or blue. When the baby is older you can use it for bedtime stories or nursery rhymes.


----------



## rosemarya

I have never seen so many beautiful blankets in one spot! A feast for the eyes!!!


----------



## knitgogi

rosemarya said:


> I have never seen so many beautiful blankets in one spot! A feast for the eyes!!!


I was just thinking the exact same thing myself!! I am in awe of all these works of art!


----------



## sbeth53

These were made for my granddaughters Layla and Rachel who were born in April and June of 2012. The first one is a Frankie Brown pattern for the ten stitch circular blanket with an i-cord edge and the second is a pattern from Terry Morris and is a lovely circular "flower". The girls are two now and love their blankets still


----------



## missjg

oh my!! so many fantastic baby blankets!


----------



## Judyh

RosD,
Love your blankets, especially the "Raised Leaf Afghan". What yarn and size needle did you use? It looks so soft!
How did you join the motifs?


----------



## firecracker4

Two of my favorites, one knit and one crochet.


----------



## colleen911

Here is my favorite baby blanket. I made one in red and one in blue. Both went to ggkids.


----------



## Barbaradey

What is the pattern...it's lovely!


----------



## colleen911

The pattern for baby blanket was from McCall's book of afghans Vol.6. Last copyright was 1980. It was called granny ripple baby afghan. I believe the pattern was by Mary Strecker.


----------



## RosD

knitwit549 said:


> I really love that raised leaf one, it's gorgeous.


Thank you 💞


----------



## tambirrer58

Wow ladies! They are all so beautiful. This was a fun topic!


----------



## Bobbie K

I made this many times in the 1980's for neices and nephews but never took a picture.


----------



## Ranji

Namaste 2 of my favourites, both crochet. Love and Light.


----------



## jan the gran

I paid i little more than i normally do for this yarn and it was so lovely to crochet, i was stretching my abilities as i am still a novice, but it was so soft to the touch and love the colour


----------



## jan the gran

Sorry but i have two this was so much fun and i sold and posted to another KPer, it was only in DK yarn and small enough for a cradle or pram


----------



## jan the gran

Catladysher said:


> I have a favorite blankey (crochet) that I just finished...designed myself for the newleyweds of a year and a half in Virginia:


WOW so beautiful


----------



## jan the gran

Hesska said:


> This is my favorite I've made


so beautiful this would keep my interest, boredom would definitely not set it with this wow!


----------



## quiltdaze37

........sorry ----computer would not download my pic


----------



## helen4930

These are three of my favourites - the Tree of Life by Lion Brand and a shawl from pattern no King Cole 2799. The alphabet one is by Debbie Bliss from one of her books.


----------



## Pocahontas

grannysk said:


> Here are 2 of my favourites.


Incredible use of color. :thumbup:


----------



## loveseat

Thank You so much for your posting and to all of those who
have responded. What beautiful blankets.
Thank You Again.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## bjstatha

helen4930 said:


> These are three of my favourites - the Tree of Life by Lion Brand and a shawl from pattern no King Cole 2799. The alphabet one is by Debbie Bliss from one of her books.


They all are just simply beautiful. Well done.


----------



## 29426

Wow! What a great resource and treat for the eyes! Well done, ladies.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Oh my goodness, how amazing those baby blankets are! You are all such incredible knitters!!!!!!


----------



## joaniebeadgood

both the elephants and the Victorian are gorgeous. Please let me know when you post the pattern.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

That Noah's Ark theme is outstanding!


----------



## Carole Jeanne

m. jean said:


> At 75 I am having my first grandchild (a boy) in February so am interested in everyone's favorite patterns.


Good heavens. I felt old at 55 to have my first. Now she is 17. It is SUCH a wonderful thing to enjoy. I am so happy for you


----------



## grommitt

love the blankets


----------



## alwaysforyou

Lillyhooch said:


> This is the only one I have knitted...my first handspun yarn - from merino, and my first dyeing also. The scalloped edges don't show in this photo.
> 
> It was for a neighbour for her baby girl Summer. Summer is now 12 months old and she is in love with the blanket, snuggling into its softness. Meant to represent a large sunflower to celebrate baby Summer.


Your colors and work are really beautiful. I love the gentle warm look of your blanket and can see why Summer loves to snuggle with it. Well done, You Lynn 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysforyou

Ranji said:


> Namaste 2 of my favourites, both crochet. Love and Light.


 I love the top one!!! Can you share a pattern?? Beautiful work on both of them, by the way Lynn


----------



## Ranji

alwaysforyou said:


> I love the top one!!! Can you share a pattern?? Beautiful work on both of them, by the way Lynn


Namaste Lynn. Thank you for your compliments. I am sending you the link to the granny square pattern for the first one. Love and Light.
http://crochet-mania-grannysquare.blogspot.in/2008/09/diamond-granny-square-variation-c.h...


----------



## alwaysforyou

Ranji said:


> Namaste Lynn. Thank you for your compliments. I am sending you the link to the granny square pattern for the first one. Love and Light.
> http://crochet-mania-grannysquare.blogspot.in/2008/09/diamond-granny-square-variation-c.h...


Ranji, Thank you for your reply. The link you gave for the pattern is blocked for me since I'm not a member of that blog, but I appreciate your timely response to my request  Lynn


----------



## MrsMurdog

JanieSue said:


> This is my favorite baby blanket that I have knit. It is a Knit Picks pattern, Among the Bamboo. I used Berroco comfort yarn.
> 
> So many beautiful blankets posted, really enjoyed seeing them all. This is a great topic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## homesweethome

Ranji said:


> Namaste Lynn. Thank you for your compliments. I am sending you the link to the granny square pattern for the first one. Love and Light.
> http://crochet-mania-grannysquare.blogspot.in/2008/09/diamond-granny-square-variation-c.h...


Oh, your blankets are beautiful!! I also tried to get the granny square pattern, but was blocked. Is there any other way to get this pattern? Please!!??


----------



## arkynana

grannysk said:


> Here are my favourites!
> I have re-listed them as a few wanted to know what patterns I used. They are both crocheted.
> 
> Leisure Arts Simply Soft Baby Brites 8 Fun Baby Designs To Crochet.
> 
> Leisure Arts Leaflet 191 Baby's Best To Knit and Crochet designs by Helen Passey


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO

Cashmeregma said:


> The hardest one I ever did was this one. I made it for the grandson of one of our male knitters.i learned a lot while knitting this and loved it when done.


Beautiful! How did you ever part with it?


----------



## Ranji

alwaysforyou said:


> Ranji, Thank you for your reply. The link you gave for the pattern is blocked for me since I'm not a member of that blog, but I appreciate your timely response to my request  Lynn


Try this link, Lynn. If it doesn't work, PM me your email id and I will send you the Word document. It is a free pattern, so it should not be a problem for me to share it. Love and Light.

http://www.crochetgeek.com/2008/05/blog-post_28.html


----------



## Ranji

homesweethome said:


> Oh, your blankets are beautiful!! I also tried to get the granny square pattern, but was blocked. Is there any other way to get this pattern? Please!!??


Namaste. Here is another link. If it does not work, PM me your email and I will send you a copy I made. Since it is a free pattern, it would be okay for me to share it. Love and Light.

http://www.crochetgeek.com/2008/05/blog-post_28.html


----------



## Helgajr1

2 of mine


----------



## bjstatha

Helgajr1 said:


> 2 of mine


These are so pretty. I especially like the multicolored one. Very unusual pattern.


----------



## Maxilolo

Beautiful blankets and colors are just lovely.


----------



## alwaysforyou

Ranji said:


> Try this link, Lynn. If it doesn't work, PM me your email id and I will send you the Word document. It is a free pattern, so it should not be a problem for me to share it. Love and Light.
> 
> http://www.crochetgeek.com/2008/05/blog-post_28.html


This one works, Ranji  . Thank you so much for helping me find it. I just love the colors you chose for yours and hope you don't mind if I try to replicate it to the best of my ability. By the way, your avatar picture is the very essence of what I imagine Love and Light to be. Your and your husband look so very happy...what a beautiful picture! =) Lynn


----------



## homesweethome

Ranji said:


> Namaste. Here is another link. If it does not work, PM me your email and I will send you a copy I made. Since it is a free pattern, it would be okay for me to share it. Love and Light.
> 
> http://www.crochetgeek.com/2008/05/blog-post_28.html


Thank you so much. This did work, and this website will help me immensely as I don't know hardly anything when it comes to crochet. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## jschaeffer2

My favorite is a Mary Maxim pattern ,everyone I have given has been loved.


----------



## Helgajr1

jschaeffer2 said:


> My favorite is a Mary Maxim pattern ,everyone I have given has been loved.


 love it ,,it is beautiful


----------



## Lea Ravenstar

Crocheted blankets for my Great Grandsons. I lined both of them with satin.


----------



## Ranji

alwaysforyou said:


> This one works, Ranji  . Thank you so much for helping me find it. I just love the colors you chose for yours and hope you don't mind if I try to replicate it to the best of my ability. By the way, your avatar picture is the very essence of what I imagine Love and Light to be. Your and your husband look so very happy...what a beautiful picture! =) Lynn


Thank you ,Lynn. You are most welcome to use the colours.Your comments about my picture have left me humbled and grateful. Thank you.


----------



## arran

joaniebeadgood said:


> This is the first thing I made when I learned to do this:


cant believe it was your first  its beautiful id love to make it my first LOL
what pattern is it


----------



## Lutie2

Love them all


----------



## alwaysforyou

Lea Ravenstar said:


> Crocheted blankets for my Great Grandsons. I lined both of them with satin.


Oh, how wonderful to line them with satin...I'll bet your GGS absolutely loved them! Well done :thumbup: :thumbup: Lynn


----------



## Mary Diaz

OMG!!! I am so fascinated with all these beautiful blankets
Two more BBs: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152151-1.html

:thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk

JessMarsh said:


> This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


That is so pretty JessMarsh. What was the name of it?


----------



## pammie1234

KnitNorth said:


> What a lovely topic to think of, AND I love your blanket. I usually have a baby blanket on the go for evening knitting. Love doing them. Here are some I've made, not sure what my favourite would be. One of them for mindless knitting, one most proud of its level of difficulty.


Can you tell me the pattern for the blue and white one that has the cable? I need to make one and her colors are gray, navy, and orange. I thought I could possibly use gray and navy.


----------



## Evataz

Here is my favorite a Tunisian baby blanket.


----------



## Evataz

Another two: for him and for her. Knitted with very soft baby yarn.
Himalaya Dolphin baby yarn.


----------



## JessMarsh

Juneperk said:


> That is so pretty JessMarsh. What was the name of it?


No pattern , just followed a video on YouTube , chose my colours and did DC around all the blanket for a few rows


----------



## joaniebeadgood

This was a CAL right here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-155904-1.html

the workshop is closed but you can still read the posts.


----------



## rkr

tkdmoma said:


> People, you're killing me! When you all can, would you post the name/link/source of your patterns? I understand that may not be possible...lol


Yes, pls! Just what I was thinking. I need some of the sources as new babies are looming on my horizon. Did mollyannhad ever give a link? (I can't refer to it now from this page/window...) THX!!


----------



## amortje

That's mine. Crochet with roses.


----------



## knitgogi

Evataz said:


> Another two: for him and for her. Knitted with very soft baby yarn.
> Himalaya Dolphin baby yarn.


These two are so interesting looking, as well as so very soft and cuddly. Do you have a pattern link by any chance? I'm thinking that you must have picked up stitches for the borders?

Love the first one, too, but I don't crochet. Wait! The other two are knit--right?


----------



## bjstatha

Evataz said:


> Here is my favorite a Tunisian baby blanket.


Wonderful work! This is really pretty and the pattern is very interesting.


----------



## saffire88

I could never figure it out. how hard was it to do? how long before you could make this. it is so beautiful I love it


----------



## saffire88

what kinda stitch it the pink and purple one is it crocheted...it looks hard to do


----------



## knitgogi

saffire88 said:


> what kinda stitch it the pink and purple one is it crocheted...it looks hard to do





saffire88 said:


> I could never figure it out. how hard was it to do? how long before you could make this. it is so beautiful I love it


Hello Saffire88. I see you are a new user. Welcome to KP!!  I would like to suggest that you use the "Quote Reply" button under the person's post when you ask a question, especially on a thread that is 16 pages long, such as this particular thread. It is rather difficult to tell with so many posts which blanket(s?) you are referring to. I'm sure there are several pink and purple ones, for instance, in this thread, as those are common colors used in blankets. Also, quite a few of these blankets would be considered difficult by a lot of people, myself included. So I'm sure you would be more likely to get an answer if you repost your questions using the "Quote Reply" button. That way the person will know you are referring to his/her particular afghan.  I almost always use the "Quote Reply" button even if I think my post will be directly underneath the one I am referencing because often several people will post at the same time. It just helps things from getting confusing.

Hope you get your answers. Some people post their pictures and then don't come back on the thread, but most of the time they do. It is probably too late to just edit your original posted questions. I think the edit button only sticks around for about an hour. So again, you might want to consider posting again using the "Quote Reply" button. (It is to the right of the "reply" button on that person's post. I was a member here for several days before I ever noticed it myself! )


----------



## saffire88

thanks so much for taking the time to inform me of this it is greatly appreciated. thanks for keeping in the loop


----------



## Mirror

bobctwn can you give pattern info thanks.


----------



## AJP

Wow! Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## AJP

I love it! It would be perfect for my daughter who was born on Valentines day!


Hesska said:


> This is my favorite I've made


----------



## AJP

I love these blankets! They look so fun and cozy!


hotske said:


> What beautiful blankets...just love looking at all this creativity and color. If you go to my topics you can see some of my blankets that I knitted for charity. Here is a sample of two of them.


----------



## AJP

I was commenting on them and realized that it would be better to leave one note to all of you amazingly talented knitters and crocheters and tell you all how much I enjoyed seeing all this wonderful talent displayed. It is inspiring to see all the many amazing blankets that have warmed and comforted a baby somewhere, sometime. What a treasure!!!!!


----------



## Mirror

Amort what is the pattern info thanks.


----------



## Mirror

Sharyn7245 said:


> Although there's a lot of finishing work and it's not very quick to make, new Mom's always love this one. Years ago it won first prize and Best in Show at the fair.


what this blanket pattern name thanks.


----------



## Sharyn7245

The pattern is called Little Bo Peep and is from Red Heart Stylish Snugglers leaflet that was published in 1994 by Coats and Clark.


----------



## HARRINGTON

knitwit549 said:



> My favorites, made for coworkers except kid faces ...that one was commissioned.


Your blankets are all stunning and unique.


----------



## Lavender Liz

Mollyannhad, what is the name of your blanket. It is lovely. 

Good luck beating that demon, Cancer. I am an 8 year survivor of lung cancer and a one year of bladder cancer. Every day that we wake up is a good day!


----------



## Lavender Liz

JessMarsh said:


> This is my favourite as it was my first attempt at Tunisian crochet


Beautiful.


----------



## Lavender Liz

Jenval said:


> This is crochet, one of my favourite shawls to make for a baby. Everyone's blanket are very beautiful.


This one is gorgeous


----------



## Lavender Liz

m. jean said:


> At 75 I am having my first grandchild (a boy) in February so am interested in everyone's favorite patterns.


WOW At 77 I am having my first GREAT GREAT grandson in February!!


----------



## BobzMum

jschaeffer2 said:


> My favorite is a Mary Maxim pattern ,everyone I have given has been loved.


It's just perfect, and I love it too!


----------



## Lavender Liz

grannysk said:


> Here are 2 of my favourites.


Love your Rainbow blanket. I have crocheted at least 10 of that pattern. Just finished one, in fact. Lots of the Grands and Greats have gotten one, and I've even sold a couple.


----------



## Lavender Liz

joaniebeadgood said:


> This is the first thing I made when I learned to do this:


Stunning. Pattern please.


----------



## jscaplen

Well knit & lovely colour - obvious why it's a favourite.


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295327-1.html


----------



## TammyK

http://ravel.me/takdpm/tbbb2


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-6676-1.html


----------



## Farmwoman

Mollyannhad- Love your baby blanket, the pattern, colors and your beautiful work. I prefer baby blankets be at least crib size, so useful and practical. Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## RosD

TammyK said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-6676-1.html


Beautiful blankets 💞


----------



## alwaysforyou

TammyK, Your blankets are so beautiful! Well done, darlin'  Lynn


----------



## Mirror

Pat lamb said:


> Some of the blankets that I have made for the NICU


hi,

what is the pattern calld in middle with pink shells.


----------



## Mirror

amortje said:


> That's mine. Crochet with roses.


what is the patterns info.Thanks.


----------



## elenus

nice


----------



## Mirror

Jenval said:


> This is crochet, one of my favourite shawls to make for a baby. Everyone's blanket are very beautiful.


Anybody knew the pattern info.


----------



## Mirror

hallsyh said:


> Hesska -details please. I love the look of this one. It is very delicate.
> Everyone's favourite that I knit is the Tree of Life -mine is always the current one I'm working on.
> At the moment its this King Cole DK one.


Pattern info please.


----------



## starrz-delight

I am working on one right now, for a special baby girl due min February


----------



## mollyannhad

starrz-delight said:


> I am working on one right now, for a special baby girl due min February


that is really pretty!


----------



## Mary Diaz

TammyK said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-6676-1.html


Lovely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sg80329

What a darling picture. Love it!&#128077;


----------



## kimmyz

I've been knitting for over 50 years, and have never made a baby blanket. Is there something wrong with me? I've made lots of afghans, baby clothes, baby toys, etc., but never a baby blanket!


----------



## Julie1947

Hope this works my blanket work in progress but it's finished. Now


----------



## TammyK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-363421-1.html


----------



## KathySue

p.gosvener said:


> I like these. Don't knit much but I may make this blanket.


Hello from a few years ago.2012 This just came up again 2016 and I saw I posted a pic of the 4 bright crayon color baby afghans I knit for my grandkids. You asked for the pattern and it was a book that had this pattern "Soft As A Cloud" baby afghan by Laura Polley. Now it is in free patterns and under the same name or just go to Ravelry. I called it the kite pattern as it was so easy to memorize after about 7 rows or so. Just eyeball it every now and then and you could see if you were off the pattern. Then rip down to error and continue on correctly. Oldest grand is now 10 and they all drag them around to my house for sleep overs as they cover their feet still. Love this forum and love talking to people. Have to buy my gigibytes so dont go on site all the time but nice to help out with patterns, ect. Lost a preemie granddaughter in 2010 so try to do charity smaller afghans for families.I'm twinwtwister on Ravelry if you want to see my Tree of Life(yellow) I did with KAL here and did both large one and baby blanket(blue|). well talking too much. Nice to chat. Kathysue


----------



## kacey66

Gorgeous blankets! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Shelly4545

What Masterpieces on this link....


----------



## RosD

Just been browsing through this thread again. Beautiful work everyone. &#128158;&#128144;&#128158;


----------

